# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  كيف تعتبر ورقة الاقتراع باطلة؟

## دموع الغصون

*


قال الناطق الاعلامي باسم الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب حسين بني هاني ان ورقة الاقتراع تعتبر باطلة اذا لم تكن مختومة بخاتم الدائرة الانتخابية المحلية أو موقعة من رئيس لجنة الاقتراع والفرز أو تضمنت عبارات أو اضافات تدل على اسم الناخب أو استحال قراءة اسم المرشح المدون عليها أو لم يكن بالإمكان تحديد القائمة التي تم التأشير عليها، أو اذا تم التأشير على ورقة الاقتراع للدائرة العامة على أكثر من قائمة.

وأضاف بني هاني في تصريح صحفي اليوم الاحد، انه في حال اشتملت ورقة الاقتراع على أكثر من اسم في الدائرة المحلية سواء بالكتابة أو التأشير، فسيؤخذ الاسم الأول، موضحا أنه اذا تكرر اسم المرشح الواحد في الورقة اكثر من مرة فسيتم احتسابه مرة واحدة فقط.

وقال إنه اذا تبين أن عدد الاوراق المختومة أو الموقعة من رئيس لجنة الاقتراع والفرز في أي صندوق تزيد أو تقل عن عدد المقترعين فأن على رئيس لجنة الاقتراع والفرز اعادة احصاء عدد اوراق الاقتراع وعدد المقترعين أكثر من مرة لغايات المطابقة والتأكد من وجود أو عدم وجود الزيادة أو النقص.

وأشار إلى أن لجنة الاقتراع والفرز تقوم باشعار رئيس لجنة الانتخاب ومن ثم رئيس الهيئة بوجود أو عدم وجود زيادة في أوراق الاقتراع، تمهيدا لتكليف لجنة الانتخاب المختصة بالتحقق من ذلك.

وقال بني هاني انه اذا تبين للجنة الانتخاب المختصة وجود زيادة أو نقص في أوراق الاقتراع بما يتجاوز 2 بالمئة من عدد المقترعين، فعليها اعلام رئيس المجلس، وعلى المجلس أن يقرر ما يراه مناسبا في ضوء تأثير ذلك على النتيجة النهائية للانتخاب في الدائرة الانتخابية.




*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً دموع عالمعلومة ... سؤالي مين من الاعضاء بده ينتخب او سجّل للإنتخابات؟!*

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمو دموع بس انا عاجبيتني بطاقتي وعليها صورتي مهما بالنهاية رح يكبوها ههههه
 لأ اخليها عندي مخبية احسن ما يكبوها ههههه
لأ اكيد بمزح لازم نشارك كلنا بالانتخابات لحتى نختار الشخص المناسب

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور 
هدوء بتخيل اغلب الأعضاء سجلوا ورح يشاركو بالانتخابات لانه هاد الشي واجب وطني 





*

----------

